# What did you name your car?



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

My friends hinted at naming my car penelope for the same reason, or Santa (I live in CA and go to the beach every know and then).

My only problem is that I want something meaningful and original. So right now my car remains nameless....


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

We've pretty much settled on Black Granite so, I guess I'll be calling her Black Betty. Think RamJam's version of Leadbelly's song.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Mine is nick named Tabitha , don't ask y haha

sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Well my girlfriend asked me what I was going to name my car and as always it's sopose to be a girls name so I told her it was going to be Penelope
> She asked me where u get that from. I say umm Penelope Cruz duhh lo
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I thought of that !


sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## DanRS (Aug 23, 2011)

I named mine "JuiceBox".........I don't know why.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

my car is nameless. I never name my car just refer to it as her though.. I don't know why


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Dpedraza said:


> my car is nameless. I never name my car just refer to it as her though.. I don't know why


Because, lets face it. A guy wants his car (machine) to look amazing, perform perfectly, and handle well. Besides, would you rather name your car something like Mary/Julia/Rebecca, or something like Hank/Bob/Steve???


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Named mine Veronica, because its quite sexy.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I had a computer programming professor in college that named his VW Beetle "Ivan", because it was always "rushin" around. Bad pun, but he did have the name painted on the back bumper.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Her name is Stella... =]


----------



## RockTheShazbot (Oct 18, 2011)

My wife and i name eachothers cars. Still waiting on mine to come in for my wife to name it, but my 01 celica gts was named Donna and her 99 chevy prizm is named herbert


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Named my girl Scarlet


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Cruze-Ator!


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

Lilly.. of course shes a white lilly...


----------



## Snuze (Nov 6, 2011)

I dont really name my vehicles either. My friends started referring to my old Dodge Ram as Grace or Gracie (long bed, extended cab 4x4 lifted on 36's, she was very graceful lol) and a lot of people call my CBR1000RR Toni (I spell it in the feminine, like Toni Braxton, althought it was originally meant like Tony the Tiger since the bike is orange/black). My Cobalt LS I always affectionately referred to as Slobalt, so in that tradition I've taken to calling my Cruze the Snuze.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

Hard Ass--because that's what you need to ride on those seats!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Gritts said:


> Hard Ass--because that's what you need to ride on those seats!


I hear that ! Amen. My ass kills me front those cement pos seats! Haha


sent from my Thunderbolt using AutoGuide App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Her name is Stella... =]



good name choice. You randomly grab the name out of thin air or is there someone behind the name??


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

as of now: Magoozer cruzer is his name!


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

i should call mine cruzin for a bruisin'...3 bumps/scratches in less than 2 months


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hopefully I will be buying the 2013 Chevy Cruze 1LT fully loaded and when I do, I plan to name her CeCe or "CC" for short. Obviously this is mainly because the Chevy Cruze initials are CC and the word Chevy has the letter "e" in it, as does the word Cruze. So, the name Cece for my future cruze is how I came up with that as a whole. 

To those who haven't already posted on this thread. What name have you or will you give to your Chevy Cruze?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ellie 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok I'll Jump in on the thread also. Her name is Samantha.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

My wife and I just name the cars we have by the companies name on the car. I have my Buick and she has the Chevy, So its Chevy and Buick


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

My sons call it "Car-eeee!!!!"


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Don't know about your car, my car was already named, it came that way from the factory. Name sounds very familiar, but ain't spelled right. But see a lot of people today naming their kids that way, taking an old name with a new spelling. Causes lifetime grief to the kids, have to spend the rest of their lives telling people how their name is spelled.

But these parents think by changing the spelling of a common name is cute, and I guess some marketing manager at GM thought that was cute as well.

Feel changing the name on the vehicle may run into complications with vehicle registration and your insurance company, wonder if there is some kind of an adoption attorney that handles cases like this.

But you can just leave it and give your car some kind of a nickname, informal of course.

In this case, will call my car, Baby. Its like the many babies I have raised, take a good portion of my paycheck, brings some happiness, but also has causes me lots of grief. Certainly bites into my income to feed it. And at times, keeps me up all night when its crying for care. It also has diapers that need to be changed frequently. But as opposed to a human baby, the stuff it leaves on your hands is very difficult to clean off.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

NickD said:


> Don't know about your car, my car was already named, it came that way from the factory. Name sounds very familiar, but ain't spelled right. But see a lot of people today naming their kids that way, taking an old name with a new spelling. Causes lifetime grief to the kids, have to spend the rest of their lives telling people how their name is spelled.
> 
> But these parents think by changing the spelling of a common name is cute, and I guess some marketing manager at GM thought that was cute as well.
> 
> ...


Nah, I'm certainly not changing the name on the outside of the car. Just talking about a informal nickname most men like to give their cars. I personally like that Chevy/GM didn't spell Cruze with an "S" or like "Cruise" because both to me would have been a little cheesy. Don't know how they decided on the name Cruze for this car in the get-go, but at least spelling it with a Z, gives it a little edge, as does anything you spell where you replace the S with a Z, lol!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, at least with the name of Cruze, I can pronounce it, not like some other car names.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

My 7 year old daughter named her "Cruzie"... she got the idea from my wife having named her '04 Civic LX "Lexie".


----------



## Sweber (Jun 11, 2012)

My crystal red Cruze is named Rose.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Named my son's LS "Penguin" since he has Penguins on the brain. Been trying to come up with something other than Bond for my Black ECO. It's goes everywhere formally dressed in Black with a bowtie.


----------



## zr1000a1 (Jan 25, 2012)

As any good psychopath can tell ya, never name the car. Do not get attached! All cars are "it."

"It rubs the lotion on it's skin or else it gets the hose again...it places the lotion in the basket..."
"Put the lotion in the basket!"
Best performance - Ted Levine - YouTube
It rubs the lotion on its skin, LOL - YouTube


----------



## wilde74k (May 14, 2012)

I call mine "Cruze Light" and by buddy calls his Cruzeweiser


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

As far as I can tell all complex machinery is the opposite gender of the primary user of said machine. For cars this means that men have female cars and women have male cars. It allows us to associate what we like best and worst about the opposite gender with our cars. Another reason I'm stuck on naming my ECO MT.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

zr1000a1 said:


> As any good psychopath can tell ya, never name the car. Do not get attached! All cars are "it."


so your saying only psychopaths name their car "it" and not a real name. ... 

Glad to know I'm not crazy 


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## zr1000a1 (Jan 25, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> so your saying only psychopaths name their car "it" and not a real name. ...
> 
> Glad to know I'm not crazy
> Sent from iPhone 4


Lol. I knew I was in trouble when I posted, yet laziness took over in trying to rewrite it to try to remove that connotation. Now I am going to have to name my car so I do not scare the neighbors or something! It will just make it that much harder to trade her in now. See, I am already humanizing "IT!" It happens. I love my little Jenny, my JennyVibe. <---in my best Forrest Gump imitation. Oddly I now am craving a Dr. Pepper.
Yeah, it is a Pontiac Vibe. That model name alone can cause a lot of connotation problems.
Might have to run to the store and get some Dr. Peppers and shrimp!
Have a nice day,


----------

